# Phal. amabilis?



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

I bought an orchid from Lowes, originally from Gublers. It was labelled as "P. amabilis", but Gublers has a history of mislabeling their orchids from what I've been told. It doesn't really look like amabilis to me. Even a linebred amabilis is a stretch in my opinion, the flowers are wrong.

What do you think? Sorry, I don't have any better photos of the blooms.


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 21, 2016)

Lip shape is wrong (looks like aphrodite) should be a more narrow t shape not wide spade. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 22, 2016)

Reminds me of Timothy Christopher. I wouldn't be surprised if it was that type of hybrid, mostly white Phal but with a dash of equestris 2 or 3 generations back.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 22, 2016)

Another distinguishing feature between amabilis and aphrodite would be the callus.
http://bernard.lagrelle.pagesperso-orange.fr/Amabilis/anglais/phalaenopsis amabilis english.htm
http://bernard.lagrelle.pagesperso-orange.fr/Aphrodite/anglais/phalaenopsis aphrodite anglais.htm


----------

